# Qualität der Beschichtung von Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze?



## WODAN (5. April 2005)

Hi!
Habe mir nach langem Überlegen für mein Nicolai BMXTB eine Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze zugelegt.
Doch leider ist schon nach kurzer Zeit die Eloxalschicht an der Sattelstütze ziemlich hinüber, dieses problem hatte ich nach knapp 6 Monaten mit meiner alten Ritchey Stütze nicht.  
Und das Sitzrohr ist von Nicolai einwandfrei ausgerieben worden.

Gibt es irgendwelche Produktionsfehler bei diesem Typ oder ist diese Qualität der Rest von Race Face?   

Gruß


----------



## blaubaer (6. April 2005)

meine Diabolus stütze ist jetzt 1jahr im einsatz und ausser 1 od. 2 groben kratzer  sieht sie noch recht frisch wie am anfang aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racing Erich (6. April 2005)

...bei meiner ist auch alles top ....hab auch immer ordentlich Fett dran.


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. April 2005)

Ich kann das Problem nur auf den Rahmen zurückführen! Hast du auch den richtigen Durchmesser für den Frame? Gibst du ab und zu eine dünne Schicht Fett auf die Stütze? Hast du die Klemme entweder zu locker oder zu fest?


----------



## WODAN (11. April 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das Problem nur auf den Rahmen zurückführen! Hast du auch den richtigen Durchmesser für den Frame? Gibst du ab und zu eine dünne Schicht Fett auf die Stütze? Hast du die Klemme entweder zu locker oder zu fest?



Hi!
Wie schon oben geschrieben ist die Stütze in einem Nicolai BMXTB verbaut, das Sitzrohr ist einwandfrei ausgerieben und es gibt keine sonstigen Mängel an dem Rahmen.   
Gruß


----------



## T.V. (11. April 2005)

Kann die schlechte Beschichtung der RF Stützen bestätigen. Hatte eine RF YX und die war sehr schnell abgerieben. Habe 2 Freunde mit RF Diabolus mit dem gleichen Problem. Alle mit Fett in unterschiedlichen Rahmen mit richtigem Durchmesser.

Problem  ist FR Einsatz mit häufigem rein und raus. Beste Beschichtung hat nach unsere Erfahrung Roox. Sehr viel haltbarer.

Grüße


----------



## WODAN (11. April 2005)

T.V. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die schlechte Beschichtung der RF Stützen bestätigen. Hatte eine RF YX und die war sehr schnell abgerieben. Habe 2 Freunde mit RF Diabolus mit dem gleichen Problem. Alle mit Fett in unterschiedlichen Rahmen mit richtigem Durchmesser.
> 
> Problem  ist FR Einsatz mit häufigem rein und raus. Beste Beschichtung hat nach unsere Erfahrung Roox. Sehr viel haltbarer.
> 
> Grüße



Von der Beschichtung war meine schwarze Ritchey Comp auch nicht schlecht.
Leider brauche ich eine Stütze mit Versatz, daher kam die Roox nicht in Frage.
Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2005)

Tunestütze hat ähnliche Probleme.Ist auch sehr dünn beschichtet im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Syncros.Wundere mich aber über die scheinbar plötzliche Verschlechterung der Race-Face Oberflächenqualität,da meine Turbinekurbel nach 3Jahren Einsatz noch immer recht gut außsah.Meine jetzige Turbine (letze Baureihe) macht auch keine Probleme in der Hinsicht.


----------

